
Welcome to Neom – an entire new land, purpose-built for a new way of living - molteanu
https://www.neom.com/
======
latexr
Previous discussion with comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15543404](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15543404)

